

How do you select a web development platform? - webdragon
http://www.webdragon.com.au/main-site/welcome/selecting-a-website-development-platform

======
superdavid
I get the feeling a lot of developers pick Ruby because it's cool, while
businesses latch onto .Net because it's Microsoft. There really seems to be
little more to it than that, most of the time.

